# Фораменальные грыжи и подозрение на перелом тела L5 позвонка



## Валерия1952 (20 Июн 2018)

Добрый день, уважаемые врачи форума! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться со сложившейся ситуацией. Маме 65 лет, несколько лет боли стреляющего характера или постоянного отдающего то в левую то в правую ногу. В последнее время очень болят ноги в положении стоя если долго стоять. Блокада дипроспаном обезболила на время приблизительно месяц. Это была внутримышечная иньекция. Сделали мрт, так как невролог сказал нужно смотреть что в поясничном отделе. Так как мама живет не в городе отправляют по результатам мрт только к областному неврологу запись через месяц. Расшифруйте пожалуйста данные мрт и что нам нужно делать в первую очередь. СКТ или к неврологу и показана ли операция.
Вот описание МРТ:
На серии МР томограмм,взыешенных по Т1 и Т2ВИ в трех проекциях, при жироподавлении лордоз сглажен, небольшой левосторонний сколиоз.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков L1\L2,L3-S1 и сигналы от них по Т2 неравномерно снижены, максимально диска L5\S1, остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены. Задняя продольнаяч связка утолщена, оттеснена дорзально на уровне L5-S1.
Дорзальная левосторонняя фораменальная грыжа диска L2\L3 размером до 0,5 см, сужающая левое межпозвонковое отверстие, частично компрометирующая левый корешок.
Дорзальная диффузная с левосторонним фораменальным компонентом грыжа диска L5\S1 размером до 0,5 см , прикрытая левой боковой костной скобой, распространяющаяся в позвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон, значительно сужая левое, с деформацией прилежащих отделов дурального мешка, компрессией левого корешка, сужающая позвоночный канал до 1,9 см.
Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков L3-L5 размерами по 0,3 см, распространяющиеся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон.
Определяются начальные дегенеративные изменения дугоотросчатых суставов L4-S1, гипертрофия суставных фасеток, желтых связок на этом уровне, что в совокупности с вышеописанными изменениями приводит к деформации и сужению позвоночного канала и межпозвонковых отверстий.
Сигнал от структур спинного мозга по Т2 и Т1 ВИ не изменен.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков, в том числе по типу Modic I в смежных субхондральных отделах тел L3-S1 позвонков.
В передне-левых отделах тела L4 позвонка определяется косо горизонтальный линейный МР сигнал гипоинтенсивный по всем видам взвешенности, не выходящий на контуры замыкательных пластинок, подозрительный на перелом.
Замыкательные пластинки тел L1-S1 позвонков деформированы краевыми костными разрастаниями, с образованием костных скоб: правой передне-боковой на уровне L3-L4 , передне-левой на уровне L5-S1, с наличием мелких центральных дефектов Шморля в телах L3 ,L5 ,S1 позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Грыжи дисков L2\L3 ,L5\S1.Протрузии дисков L3-L5. Начальный спондилоартроз. Спондилез.Нарушение статики.Подозрение на перелом тела L5 позвонка. Рекомендуется СКТ ПОП, консультация невропатолога, травмотолога.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2018)

Валерия1952 написал(а):


> Рекомендуется СКТ ПОП, консультация невропатолога, травмотолога.


1. СКТ ПОП.
 Если перелом
2. Травматолог
Если нет
3. Невролог
Первый назначит корсет. Второй таблетки.
Носите корсет, принимайте таблетки
Но найдете ветебролога, полечит блокадами, массажем и мануальной терапией (если надо), физиотерапий, лфк.

Снимки МРТ покажите.


----------



## La murr (20 Июн 2018)

@Валерия1952, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Валерия1952 (20 Июн 2018)

Спасибо огромное! сейчас попытаюсь загрузить снимки. Интернет очень плохой.


----------



## Валерия1952 (21 Июн 2018)

Вот эти еще файлы три последних фотала на улице, сзади фон зеленые растения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2018)

На перелом не тянет. ИМХО.


----------



## Валерия1952 (21 Июн 2018)

Спасибо большое! завтра поедем к неврологу участковому просить направление на СКТ.  А подскажите пожалуйста СКТ есть острая необходимость делать? А еще есть отличие между СКТ и КТ. И если будут направлять на КТ имеет смысл его делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2018)

СКТ, КТ, считай разницы нет.


----------



## Валерия1952 (22 Июн 2018)

Спасибо большое за ваш ответ! Выдали сегодня направление на СКТ, сделаем 4 июля


----------

